

Is HN's SSL cert invalid for anyone else? - sillysaurus2
http://i.imgur.com/aURv4Af.png

======
ccomer1x
Is your time set correctly on your system?

------
autotravis
nope:
[http://reddino.org/s/20131017063042.png](http://reddino.org/s/20131017063042.png)

